# postfix plaintext



## ljpascal (15. Apr. 2009)

Hallo an alle,
kann mir vllt jemand sagen, wie ich bei postfix einstellen kann, das ich mails ganz normal abrufen kann. Ohne auf TLS oder SSl umzuschalten. Wenn das versuche kommt als fehler: no plaintext....

danke


----------



## Till (16. Apr. 2009)

Poste bitte mal die exakte Fehlermeldung aus dem mail log.


----------



## ljpascal (17. Apr. 2009)

also habe leider nicht mitgeloggt. das Problem ist relativ simpel denke ich. 

Ich möchte mit einem mail programm wie outlook oder thunderbird einfach server und password angeben. Wie z.b. bei gmx... Jedenfalls kommt dann folgende meldung:  Der Mail Server antwortet: Plaintext authentication disallowed on non-secure connections.

Wenn ich dann auf tls oder ssl umstellen funktioniert es.
in der main cf habe ich auch schon tls ausgeschaltet aber das geht alles nicht. irgendwie muss ich das doch ausschalten können.


----------



## ljpascal (17. Apr. 2009)

wollte noch angeben das ich ispconfig installiert habe. und alles funktioniert. würde das nur gerne ändern.


----------



## Till (22. Apr. 2009)

Konfigurier Dein Mailsystem bitte mal exakt so wie im perfect setup guide für Deine Linux Distribution und ispconfig Version (2 oder 3) angegeben. Wenn Du dem Howto folgst wird auch die Plaintext Authentifizierung mit aktiviert.


----------

